# Cwm Cokeworks, South Wales - May 2017



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

Welcome to my second report in as many days (busy weekend!).

I couldn't get enough of this place, we stayed for 3 hours before starting to lose the light and only saw a very small part of it but could have easily spent all day there!

When running into other explorers in Talgarth the previous day they mentioned they had been thrown out of here by security the day before, we must have got lucky though as we didn't see any sign of them (there were some loud kids messing around, shouting, climbing things etc the opposite end of the site so that could have drawn attention away from us).

Again, this is a popular place but I shall provide you with a brief history;

In the 1860′s coal pits were sunk around Beddau, and the town grew at a steady rate until 1909, which saw the opening of Cwm colliery. As the industry moved in, Beddau grew quickly, and in 1958 Cwm coke works opened, furthering the expansion. At its peak, Cwm colliery was producing hundreds of thousand of tons of high quality, low sulphur coal per year. Much of this was processed at Cwm coke works, into high-grade coke suitable for foundry use. The National Coal Board closed the colliery in 1986, and Cwm Coke works in 2002.
(source: UK Urban Exploration - Documenting the Decay)

In 2014, owners CPL Industries were granted outline planning permission to demolish the buildings (with the exception of certain listed ones) ahead of a major residential project. The plans would cover the former coke works and adjoining Cwm Colliery site and tip, and would see the construction of up to 857 homes and landscaping of the site. Both the North and South cooling towers are currently grade II listed buildings (this could be what's preventing demolition work going ahead) but they have applied for exceptions as they are deemed to be unsafe.
(source: Access Denied)

Now for the photos, just like last time some are from my GoPro (which I had set up to be much better this time) and some from my mates SLR.


WhatsApp Image 2017-05-15 at 10.22.46 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0381370 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


WhatsApp Image 2017-05-15 at 10.22.47 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0411384 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


WhatsApp Image 2017-05-15 at 10.22.46 (1) by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0371368-01 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0421393-01 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


DSC_0124 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0551458 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0621493 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0671518 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


building wreck_1 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


train on side_1 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


DSC_0174 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


DSC_0171 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0771565 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0781570 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


DSC_0164 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0461413 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


G0711538-01 by Mr Banjo, on Flickr


Apologies for the heavy editing in some of them (I was just having a play!)

Hope you have enjoyed this report and I hope to make plenty of new ones in the future!


----------



## krela (May 17, 2017)

857 new homes, on a seriously toxic and polluted site, in a village where the main income comes from selling smack and weed. 

Sounds like a good investment!  

Thanks for your take on it.


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

krela said:


> 857 new homes, on a seriously toxic and polluted site, in a village where the main income comes from selling smack and weed.
> 
> Sounds like a good investment!
> 
> Thanks for your take on it.



Ha ha yeah that's probably a contributing factor as to why it hasn't been done, the news page I found that info on was a few years old now though so plans may well have changed.

We walked through the estate on the way there and it was certainly a bit dodgy to say the very least!

I know as a society we should be striving to rid the planet of toxic and dangerous sites like this, but the more I explore this forum, and others like it, the more I would rather see them left alone by developers....and security guards!


----------



## ReverendJT (May 17, 2017)

Still in my top 5 places I've visited it really is vast! Did you climb the pulveriser?


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

ReverendJT said:


> Still in my top 5 places I've visited it really is vast! Did you climb the pulveriser?



Unfortunately not, we stayed on the ground as this was our 1st visit (and only our 2nd ever exploration!).

Everything looked a bit like it was ready to come down but hopefully next time we will be feeling more confident.

We are definitely going to return here in the future when we will definitely be looking to get inside and up high!


----------



## Gromr (May 17, 2017)

Love some good heavy industry. Nicely captured! Definantly want to visit here one day.

Similar story to Cranleigh brickworks, they are meant to be building houses on there despite the heavy contamination...


----------



## ReverendJT (May 17, 2017)

Mr_Banjo said:


> Unfortunately not, we stayed on the ground as this was our 1st visit (and only our 2nd ever exploration!).
> 
> Everything looked a bit like it was ready to come down but hopefully next time we will be feeling more confident.
> 
> We are definitely going to return here in the future when we will definitely be looking to get inside and up high!


It sure was scary! We went in the evening the darkness helped....not sure I'd do it again!


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

ReverendJT said:


> It sure was scary! We went in the evening the darkness helped....not sure I'd do it again!



Is there an internal staircase or do you have to use the dodgy looking steel stairs going up the outside of the building?

If the latter I'll probably give that one a miss, I can just about cope with heights but only if I know it's safe!


----------



## mockingbird (May 17, 2017)

Excellent report again, I should get round to this place


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

ReverendJT said:


> Still in my top 5 places I've visited it really is vast! Did you climb the pulveriser?



Now thats an offer you can't refuse!!! I've never managed to use that word...luv it!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

My "to do list" is rapidly becoming my "shit I missed out again list", i must stop thinkin about it and get me arse down there before work starts or my car finally implodes.

Sum lovely pics there, thanks


----------



## ReverendJT (May 17, 2017)

Mr_Banjo said:


> Is there an internal staircase or do you have to use the dodgy looking steel stairs going up the outside of the building?
> 
> If the latter I'll probably give that one a miss, I can just about cope with heights but only if I know it's safe!


This is the route we went (not my video).

https://youtu.be/wJT2haGI0_U

Uncharacteristically dangerous for me!


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

ReverendJT said:


> This is the route we went (not my video).
> 
> https://youtu.be/wJT2haGI0_U
> 
> Uncharacteristically dangerous for me!



OH WOW!!! you have much bigger balls than me if you went all the way up those conveyors!

The wind kept picking up now and then when we were there and the noises that were coming from them were disconcerting even from on the ground, they must have felt like they were swaying all over the place when you were up there!

I wonder if there is a safer way up from inside the building or something? Definitely something I'll be checking out next visit!


----------



## ReverendJT (May 17, 2017)

Mr_Banjo said:


> OH WOW!!! you have much bigger balls than me if you went all the way up those conveyors!
> 
> The wind kept picking up now and then when we were there and the noises that were coming from them were disconcerting even from on the ground, they must have felt like they were swaying all over the place when you were up there!
> 
> I wonder if there is a safer way up from inside the building or something? Definitely something I'll be checking out next visit!


A moment of madness, I wont be doing it again!


----------



## mookster (May 17, 2017)

There are two ways up the pulveriser, when I went a few years ago there was absolutely no sign of security anywhere so we went up the switchback concrete staircase on the outside, but you can go up the coal conveyors as well...

Either way isn't good if you're not a fan of heights aha.


----------



## smiler (May 17, 2017)

You made a good job of that, I enjoyed your take on it, Thanks


----------



## stu8fish (May 17, 2017)

Nice report. Great site.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Wow!Splendid report Mr_Banjo.


----------

